# Cat keeps sneezing... help mucus everywhere!!!



## Victoria88881 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please can someone offer advice, my kitten has been with me for 2 weeks and after about 3 days started sneezing and eeverytime he does it he sprays mucus everywhere, the vet has checked him and given me some antibiotics but we have nearly completed the course and its no better. To top it off he also has very runny stools and when he sneezes he sometimes passes winf and a little bit of poop comes out.... Its driving me insane as im always cleaning something up.... Were going back to the vets again tom but if anyone can offer advice i would really appreciate it!!!
Victoria


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

If the antibiotics aren't helping, most likely your kitty has a virus that attacks the upper respiratory system. You vet can do a test to figure out which virus it is. A lot of those viruses aren't a big deal - you just have to try to keep kitty comfy and offer him plenty of fluids. A humidifier works wonders too. As for the pooping, maybe you could go to the pet store and buy some of those super tiny doggy diapers? You know, the ones for either females that go into heat or the ones for pets who are incontinent. That would help with the poop, you'd just have to make sure to keep his bottom clean, but at least he wouldn't be pooping all over the place. And definitely have you vet test for viruses because, though a lot aren't serious, there are a few that can be quite dangerous - especially for kittens.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Victoria88881 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the advice, we are back to the vets tomoro ill let u know how it goes!!!
Victoria


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Antibiotics are often given to the young (human and pets) whn they have a virus. The doctor/vet knows that it won't effect the virus, but it will hopefuly prevent a secondary bacterial infection which can easily kill the youngsters with immature immune systems.
The downside is that antibiotics can cause loose stools because they kill off the good bacteria in the intestine.

I second the humidifier - if you follow/have followed correct cleaning directions. If not, it can cause more problems than it cures. 

Good luck.


----------

